# Notebook für CAD-Anwendung



## gisakami (19. November 2017)

*Notebook für CAD-Anwendung*

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir zum ersten Mal die PCGHgekauft und bin mir sicher, hier die richtigen Antworten zu finden 

Ich brauche ein Notebook, dass für arbeitsintensive CAD-Anwendungen (3D-Bereich) geeignet ist.
Als Info, es sollte mindestens so stark sein wie mein PC (i7 6700, 64GB RAM, 1TB SSD, 4 TB HDD, GE force GTX 1050 Ti).

Ich brauche keinen großen Schnickschnack, vor allem sollte es leistungsfähig  und zukunftssicher sein.
32 GB würden es sicher auch erst einmal tun und 2TB HDD auch.
Ich denke auch, dass ein 15-Zöller ausreichend sein könnte, da ich wohl seltenst ohne externen Monitor arbeiten werde.

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, muss ich nicht bei allen Komponenten das Beste haben, um einen schnellen Rechner für CAD zu bekommen.

Ach ja, als Preisrahmen rechne ich mit ca. 2,5 bis 3K. 

Besten Dank für Eure Anregungen / Hilfen!
Gisernie


----------



## amdahl (20. November 2017)

*AW: Notebook für CAD-Anwendung*

Eine Marktübersicht findest du hier
Top 10 Workstation Notebooks - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Für dich in Frage kommen zum Beispiel Lenovo Thinkpad P5x, HP Zbook 15, Fujitsu Celsius, Dell Precision 5xxx
Wobei ich beim Neukauf >2000€ darauf achten würde eine Grafikkarte der Pascal-Generation zu bekommen. Da kann es sein dass du noch ein wenig warten musst bis alle Modelle draußen sind.
Laufen deine CAD-Programme alle Problemlos mit der GTX 1050TI? In dem Fall kannst du auch auf die teuren Workstation-Modelle verzichten und dir eins mit einer billigeren Consumer-Grafik kaufen.

Ein Schnäppchen könntest du hier machen wenn du die SSD selbst nachrüstest: HP ZBook 17 | LapStore.de


----------

